# The Future of Humanity



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought it was funny how humanity evolved from tiny little cells, and then we started making machines which were huge to begin with, but have shrunk and become more powerful and complex over time. evolving in a sense, but as directed by humanity, It would be intelligent design in practice if machines counted as living beings. If you really want to see intelligent deign in practice then look no further than selective breeding, but this is getting off topic.

So, machines are getting more complex, I wouldn't be surprised if we had functional animal-like robots in my life time. My thinking is, can these machines created by humanity be considered a step in human evolution, our technological advancement as whole, even? Well, yes; none of our technology would exist with out us, it is inseparable from the humanity which created it, like bees and their hive. So while biologically humanity continues to evolve at a grueling pace, our technology is evolving millions of times more rapidly, it far exceeds our natural evolution. Humanity dose not to evolve to adapt to our environment because technology can do it for us. Or looking at it another way, humanity can adapt to any environment using technology. So, our advancing technology is effectively a rapid evolution of humanity because that technology could not exist without humanity, and is how humanity adapts to the environment.

What comes next then? Colonizing other planets or mining them, by that point I can see the line between a squishy human and technology becoming blurry. With that, sending humans to planets outside the solar system would be incredibly difficult, as would starting a society in a totally alien world. A good way around this would be to send an army of robots to get infrastructure set up, and they would have to be very intelligent to do this without manual guidance. These robots would break over time, automatic repairs would be simple, but if destroyed they would need to be replaced. At this point it's entirely possible that robots could be primarily be made out of organic, carbon based, materials, so the amount of resources that would need to be mined on site or stockpiled is small. The ship that delivered the robots to the planted could easily double as a factory, producing new robots as needed. This means that the robots are reproducing.

To maximize efficiency, the robots could build new factories and mines elsewhere with the materials gathered at the original site. If nothing disastrous happens and the required resources are present then the robots could expand to cover the entire planet. It would be like ants colonizing an entire continent from a single founding nest. After a while these robots could build new vessels for themselves and travel to other planets to exploit, and in time something will happen to humanity, maybe we'll just abandon the robots without turning them off, maybe after thousands of years of reproducing they begin to function independently of humanity, maybe humanity goes extinct, or maybe humanity becomes indistinguishable from technology. What ever happens, all of these robot colonies dotted around the cosmos are functioning of their own will, but being simple all they know to do, are programmed to do, is reproduce just like any other living creature.

These robots continue mining planets and asteroids all the while making changes to themselves to better suit their preset needs, allowing them to develop much more rapidly then the organism. As they reproduce, glitches occur in their programming and their behavior changes. Some add on to their factory ships and make them huge before building new ones, others keep them small and produce them rapidly. Some specialize in mining asteroids and planets, and a few oddballs would even begin attacking other factory-ships and taking materials that way, predatory behavior. The galaxies become ecosystems in a sense, but instead of animals grazing on plants, we have factory-ships devouring planets and asteroids. With the pressure of finding new planets to mine and avoid predation or capture prey, the robots and their factory-ships will evolve in ways that differ vastly from their original programming. After this goes on for a while, the robots will likely re-evolve sentience and no longer be bound be programming. Maybe the sentience they develop will be the same as humanities. Humanity would be reborn ages after its death in the form of machines, but this time with the an entire universe at it's disposal instead of a single planet.

From this point on, it's hard to say what these robots will do, they have sentience, and they start with technology far more advanced then we will ever see. They might begin exploring other universes, or re-create the big bang and make artificial ones. Very hard to say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Coooooooooooooome on~ Anybody~?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

TL;DR


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't think technology would count as a step in human evolution. A handful of people are responsible for the technology we have today, while billions of humans changing through millennia is everyone, that's human evolution.

Your theory is intriguing to me, and makes me wonder if our robots will 'survive' that long. I personally think that in the near future we will integrate technology into our own beings, and become immortal. And these transhumanism-humans will be able to live with the universe at their disposal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Philos said:


> TL;DR


You're not gonna have much fun with that attitude =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Riah said:


> I don't think technology would count as a step in human evolution. A handful of people are responsible for the technology we have today, while billions of humans changing through millennia is everyone, that's human evolution.
> 
> Your theory is intriguing to me, and makes me wonder if our robots will 'survive' that long. I personally think that in the near future we will integrate technology into our own beings, and become immortal. And these transhumanism-humans will be able to live with the universe at their disposal.


Ahhh, but in evolution not every individual changes, only a handful have a change and they pass it on. When flight was discovered only a few people were responsible, but since that technology was successful it was passed to other people, becoming more widespread and improved as more people began exploiting it. It isn't much different then a successful gene spreading through a population, the only thing is that it requires a conscious effort on humanities part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> The technological singularity, which I assume is what you're talking about, is incredibly unlikely.
> 
> On paper, it seems pretty reasonable that a computer can overextend itself past the conceivable intelligence of a human, but it's a little more difficult than that. It takes a lot more than just a couple units in a computer tower to actually get to a point where you can say a computer is smarter than a human being. How does a computer gauge human intelligence? How can a computer have creativity? Hell, a computer cannot even design itself with visual and speech capabilities, let alone promote it's own sentience. There's a lot of reasons why computers, robots, or AIs will not get to a point where they can be smarter than humans or take on the attribute of sentience - I do not believe there will ever be a technological singularity.


I don't think artificial intelligence will achieve sentience through human action, but instead through hundreds of millions of years of reproduction and natural selection. Also, keep in mind that when all of this kicks off it could be a 100,000 years from now, and it's entirely possible that computers at the time could surpass human intelligence. With that, these machines would have been designed with everything they need to survive, reproduce and spread as much possible, so things like visual and speech capabilities would come built in.

This is about machines behaving as living organisms and evolving under the influence of natural selection, and through that process achieving sentience. What you seem to be discussing is machines making a conscious effort to achieve sentience, which is impossible.

Early life was nothing more than a simple chemical computer guided by DNA coding, this is the same thing except with binary and electricity.


----------



## rocketiakman (Aug 26, 2013)

dude write a book! or a video game, the way you describe these things are awesome. i can do some visual art for you! i love this.

A year and a half ago, i got triggered super bad because some kids at my college were talking about how A.I. are going to kill off human beings.

at first i was like dude you guys are crazy and out of your minds.

but they were talking about how people are already creating robots with forms of ai, and some programmers even gave robots schizophrenia through programming of course (an emulation).

its crazy but what if we are doing all these things without watching our steps, there are so many groups in the world working on these things, and its hard for everyone to communicate. its crazy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

rocketiakman said:


> dude write a book! or a video game, the way you describe these things are awesome. i can do some visual art for you! i love this.
> 
> A year and a half ago, i got triggered super bad because some kids at my college were talking about how A.I. are going to kill off human beings.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about it, and this could be a really interesting setting for a RTS game XD Space RTSs Aren't my thing though, just because space is really boring to me. To much empty blackness.

I seriously doubt people would ever be stupid enough to make robots that end up waging war against us. Even if we did somehow manage to make a truly sentient computer their would probably be more fail safes then a nuclear reactor. Humanity isn't as dumb as people like to think, if we were, we would have nuked ourselves to deaths a while ago =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Yoshiki said:


> This isn't the kind of shit you should be thinking about while DP/DR'd, lol.


It really doesn't bother me in the slightest XD


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Antimony.. I reckon it's really cool what you've come up with.

It reminds me of an author called Ian M Banks. Have you heard of him? He writes science fiction/fantasy stuff.

A person you might be interested in is Otis Carr. He did some incredible experimenting in the 50's and 60's that totally defied belief. He did a lot of work with gravity, magnetism and electricity. In fact the US government shut down and destroyed his lab b/c the work he and other scientists were doing was too confronting.

Ralph Ring is another very interesting dude. He worked with Otis Carr in the 60's and has recently come out and talked about the experiments they were doing.. It's really amazing stuff&#8230;

Anyway, thanks for putting up your post.!


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

i robot was a good movie


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

so was troop beverly hills!!


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------

